# Proyecto robot



## eduosky (Ene 18, 2008)

Hola, He decidido hacer un robot. Soy novato en el tema y quiero saber las opiniones de los que llevan más tiempo en este mundo. 
Tengo pensado hacer una cámara que siguiera a un objeto, la idea es adabtar una camara via wifi y con dos servos y sus sensores que siguiera a los movimientos de una persona, no se si me explico. He estado buscando y he encontrado alguna cosita pero no he sabido encontrar resultados, algo asi como tracking de objetos. Bien, el robot seria el boe bot, o si alguien sabe otro me lo dice. Me podeis indicar que pasos debo seguir para este proyecto? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 19, 2008)

realmente lo que tienes que definir que tipo de seguimiento quieres hacer.

si por deteccion de movimiento alrededor del robot.
o por deteccion de color o contornos.


el segundo es demasiado costoso ya que necesitarias un software especial.
y el de deteccion si no lo haces por software especial, entonces tendrias que detectar el movimiento sin depender de la camara es decir colocar sensores detectores de movimiento independientes de la camara.

y asi el filmara el sector del robot donde haya movimiento.

define bien esos parametros , como que es exactamente lo que quieres que haga tu robot.
y nos cuentas de nuevo para poder ayudarte mucho mejor.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola.
yo no he montado niguno, pero creo que deverias de ponerle 2 sensores de infrarrojos , y utilizar el metodo reflexivo. 
A la derecha un detector, a la izquierda otro detector, y en el centro un emisor o varios emisores. 
El vehiculo girara hacia el lado que detecte la luz.

saludos


----------



## eduosky (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola, la idea era poner 2 servos para hacer el movimiento horizontal y vertical,podemos encontar este producto en la página de superrobotica(KIT PAN AND TILT PARA CAMARA) y a traves de sensores que me decanto por la primera opcion, por deteccion de movimiento alrededor del robot hacer el movimiento correcto para seguir a una persona.

Dispongo del boe bot, que materiales necesito y como programo el robot?

Gracias


----------



## tipex (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola, puedes usar el mismo programa que tengo yo, le pones una cámara y te hace el traking con un objeto de color rojo, el programa se encarga de mover los servos.
Se llama Roborealm.


----------



## eduosky (Ene 20, 2008)

Gracias señor tipex, pero este tipo de seguimiento no me interesa, indique anteriormente que estava interesado en la detección de movimientos alrededor del robot.Ya que la cámara iría independiente del robot. Me explico solo me interesa hacer el movimiento pan&tilt que siguiera a una persona y a partir de ahi en la base de los 2 servos ponerle la cámara.
Haber si alguien me puede dar una mano.


Gracias


----------



## tipex (Ene 20, 2008)

Apreciado señor eduosky, eso que pretende hacer es muy complicado (como lo de identificar formas , colores y contornos). Alomejor puede utilizar unos sensores de movimiento como los de las alarmas, y colocar 2 sensores en la cámara, uno orientado a la derecha y otro a la izquierda. Luego ud. programa el robot , de manera que cuando el sensor A (el de la derecha) le de señal, el servo encargado de mover hacia la derecha la cámara funcione y la gire, y igual con el servo B (el de la izquierda). Eso le haria el movimiento acimutal. Y si ud. quiere, le podría poner otros dos sensores más, arriba y abajo para el movimiento elevacional, pero no le encuentro utilidad a eso último. No sería un movimiento esacto al 100%, pero es lo único que se podría hacer sin un PC conectado al otro extremo. 

Salu2!


----------



## eduosky (Ene 22, 2008)

Gracias Tipex, alguien tiene más ideas?


----------

